# Laser treatment for sarcoids (beware pics)



## Stoxx (27 March 2008)

I thought this maybe of interest to some people...

The following pictures are before and after shots following laser treatment this morning.  
He is my friends' horse and I have her permission to post the photos. 
He has always had and always will have sarcoids, however they had got so bad that he has been out of work due to them being between his hindlegs.  He is an ex-advanced event horse turned dressage horse and is such a sweetie, it was awful because people tended to point and stare which embarressed him  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

They have been left as long as they have under vets guidance so that when this procedure was carried out they only had to remove the necks, so to reduce the amount of skin removed.

Before, after being washed down:






And this afternoon:






I've only posted them incase anyones horse has sarcoids and is interested.
I personally think the vets in Newmarket have done a great job considering this was done under LA and sedation.


----------



## Grumbledor (27 March 2008)

Wow! I've never seen anything like that before! Seen a big sarciod on the eye of a horse at college but nothing like this. Even if its not relevant at the moment its always good to see things like this for experience so thanks for posting! Hoping he's now alot more comfortable and can carry on producing nice dressage tests with people staring for all the RIGHT reasons


----------



## Rowreach (27 March 2008)

My horse is currently having treatment for a rather unusual subcutaneous sarcoid, so lately I've been rather interested in the whole subject.  This post is fascinating - I hope you will carry on updating us, and I do hope his progress is good


----------



## star (27 March 2008)

wow - they're pretty amazing.  thanks for posting.  it will be interesting to see if they come back but even if they do, hopefully it'll be a long time before they get that bad again.  my new horse has got a tiny sarcoid on the inside of his hindleg, so i'm interested in all experiences of them.


----------



## sqippa (27 March 2008)

Wow, what a result. Fingers crossed for a lengthy period without the little blighters returning.

Hope my boy's don't ever get that big, he seems to be removing them himself quite adequately at present but it is good to know what can be done.

Squip


----------



## Stoxx (27 March 2008)

I'm pleased people have found this useful.  I was a little worried incase anyone thought they were disgusting etc etc  
	
	
		
		
	


	








.  

The vet did say that he would have rather performed it under GA to make sure everything was removed, however the reason this has been carried out is just to make him more comfortable now.  My friend didn't want the added risk of him going under, this horse owes her nothing, he was the first horse she took to advanced and she just wants to make sure he has a happy life now.

We have no doubt that they will grow back, but hopefully not for a while and it certainly took them quite a while to get as bad as they did.

I will post pic's of the various stages of his healing.


----------



## merlinsquest (27 March 2008)

OMG that is truly awful, poor horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I suppose that is one pic for the posts asking, 'would you ever buy a horse with sarcoids'?


----------



## Stoxx (27 March 2008)

Sqippa,
He used to pop them out himself when he was younger, but as he's got older and they have started to grow bigger and therefore he hasn't been in as much/ any work, they've been clinging on  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I hope your boy can carry on ridding himself of them for a long time


----------



## sevenoceans (28 March 2008)

My gelding got hind legs sarcoids but not big as your friend's horse. Liverpool treatment didn't work. At 19 i don't think it was worth putting him through another treatment if it failed the first time, Vet and i think the root was too deep.


----------



## Booboos (28 March 2008)

That's an amazing difference. I appreciate they will grow back but he should be a lot more comfortable for a while now.


----------



## PapaFrita (28 March 2008)

WOW! Quite icky but very, very interesting!


----------



## debradley (28 March 2008)

Oh poor chap they looked so uncomfortable.  Looks much better now they've been removed.  Horses skin heals very quickly - but I bet he's a bit tender at the mo.  Hope the recovery goes well and the sarcoids don't come back too quickly.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (1 April 2008)

If ever there was a reason for not buying a horse with sarcoids then this poor horsey is it !!
Good on his owner for going to the trouble of making him more comfortable - he looks much better.


----------

